#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-18
 * Tanvir pokes tarunno
<tarunno> Tanvir, ki hoise?
<Tanvir> কিছু হয় নাই, খোচা দিলাম আর কি।
<tarunno> ক্যান? খুচান ক্যান?
<tarunno> খুচা দেয়া ভালা না
<Tanvir> শাবাব ভাই, আপনি কোন ক্লায়েন্ট ইউজ করতেছেন?
<tarunno> আল্লাহ গুনাহ দিবে
<tarunno> xchat
<Tanvir> আপনারে দেখলাম তাই খোচা দিলাম। আইআরসিতে খোচা মারন একটা ট্র্যাডিশন।
<Tanvir> এখানে সবাই সবাইরে কারণ বিনা খোচায়।
<Tanvir> শাবাব ভাই, আমাদের তিনটা চ্যানেলরে বুকমার্ক কইরা নেন। আপনে যখন আসেন, তবে থাকেন।
<Tanvir> #wikimedia-bd ; #wikipedia-bn ; #cvn-bn-scan
<tarunno> কি চ্যানেল?
<Tanvir> লিস্ট দিলাম উপ্রে।
<tarunno> cvn টা আবার কি?
<Tanvir> কাউন্টার ভ্যান্ডালিজক নেটওয়ার্ক।
<Tanvir> এই চ্যানেলে সকল বাংলা উইকিপিডিয়ার পরিবর্তনগুলো বট দ্বারা রিফুটিত হয়।
<Tanvir> সেই রিফুট দেখে আমরা ভ্যান্ডালিজম ট্র্যাক করতে পারি।
<Tanvir> আপনি ঢোকেন আপনারে আমি দেখাই রিপোর্টি। কিছুক্ষণ থাকলে অবশ্য এমনেই দেখতে পাবেন।
<tuhin> hi all
<tuhin> hi tarunno 
<tarunno> hello
<tuhin> i think i saw u in projanmo forum
<tuhin> 1st time trying to talk to someone in this channel
<tuhin> i am having problem to type some words in Avro keyboard 
<tarunno> I see!
<tarunno> what problem?
<tuhin> how to type  some combination of words?
<tuhin> is there any example page anywhere?
<tuhin> too many words actually
<Tanvir> Avro phonetic tuhin?
<tuhin> yes
<tuhin> hi tanvir
<tuhin> where are u 2 from ? Dhaka?
<Tanvir> There are documentation on Omicron's site I think.
<Tanvir> tuhin, hello, and yes, we both from Dhaka.
<tuhin> i couldnt find any for linux
<tuhin> using ubuntu10.10 based Mint10 
<Tanvir> I don't use Avro, but I think, phonetic key layout is same for Linux and Windows.
<tuhin> windows have click to type system
<tuhin> its easy to type evthing in windows
<tuhin> but linux have no click to type....
<Tanvir> Mm. Sorry tuhin, my knowledge is very limited about this, I hope tarunno will succeed. :)
<tuhin> so its hard to type by guessing
<tuhin> thanks for trying Tanvir
<Tanvir> :)
<tuhin> which area in dhaka u 2 live?
<tuhin> I am from Khilgao
<tuhin> i see people with T as starting alphabet in name comes and talks here :)
<tarunno> tuhin, can you please specify what kind of problem are you facing 
<tuhin> like trying to type  "Joggo bakti"
<tuhin> bakti is easy but joggo is not
<tuhin> i have tried and succeeded in typing some other words ... but frequently get stuck somewhere
<tuhin> so i need a example which tell abt all hard words/aphabets
<tarunno> you need to try to feel the phonetic while you are tying
<tarunno> typing
<tarunno> j is more similar to জ 
<tuhin> yes thats ho i did so far
<tuhin> i tried both j and z 
<tarunno> while Z is for য 
<tuhin> did u succeed typing joggo?
<tuhin> i typed Jo fine  ts the later part whcih is hard
<tarunno> like যোগ্য ব্যক্তি? 
<tuhin> JO   ggo
<tuhin> yes
<tarunno> yes I do
<tuhin> how did u type joggo?
<tuhin> tell me the key combination
<tarunno> oh, I am sorry
<tarunno> actually I am in office now
<tarunno> can't concentrate well
<tarunno> you need the combination?
<tuhin> no problem
<tuhin> yes
<tuhin> having problem abt the last part of  "Joggo"
<tarunno> tuhin, try zoggZ
<tuhin> ok thanks
<tuhin> zOgZ   workd
<tuhin> its the   Z at last of zOgZ  that worked 
<tuhin> thanks for the hint tarunno 
<tuhin> how to type "khondotto" alphabet?
<tuhin> the word is "bolboth"
<tarunno> type tt`
<tuhin> ok , how to type "shoyonkriyo"
<tuhin> couldn't type bolboth  
<tarunno> swyonkriyo
<tuhin> স্ব্যঙ্ক্রিয়  <i got this
<tuhin> i have decided to go try in winxp now :(
<tarunno> wait
<tuhin> thanks a lot for helping tarunno 
<tuhin> i m here
<tarunno> let me try to find you something 
<tuhin> will use winxp from another pc
<tarunno> actually I use probhat in both Win and Lin
<tuhin> xchat will be connected   i will come back after 20min (i m hungry)
<tarunno> there is a layout help for Avro phonetic
<tuhin> i couldnt find it
<tarunno> sure thing 
<tuhin> provat layout doesnt match with the bijoy layout printed on my keyboard
<tarunno> Probhat is a different layout
<tuhin> yes i saw it in keyboard setting
<tarunno> http://anupplanet.com/u/i/images/avroponeti.png
<tarunno> here
<tuhin> thanks tarunno . did u upload that for me?
<tarunno> not me
<tarunno> requested someone and he did
<tuhin> thanks a lot 
<tarunno> what's you Email ID?
<tuhin> whom did u request and where?
<tuhin> tuhin001@hotmail.com
<tarunno> it was a personal request
<tuhin> what is ur email?
<tarunno> please check your mail
<tuhin> where ?
<tuhin> where u posted the PM?
<tarunno> it's not a PM
<tarunno> it was a IM request
<tarunno> personal thing
<tarunno> for help you can go http://omicronlab.com/community
<tuhin> ic
<tarunno> my bad
<tarunno> it should be http://www.omicronlab.com/forum
<tuhin> i searched there but didn't see this kind of layout pic
<tuhin> is that ur email id u sent from ? or ur friend?
<tarunno> mine
<tuhin> which linux u r using ?
<tuhin> I am using Linux Mint 10 Gnome (Ubuntu 10.10 based )
<tarunno> lucid
<tuhin> 9.10 ?
<tuhin> i m not familier with code names :)
<tuhin> ic lucid is 10.04 Lts
<tarunno> yes 10.04
<tarunno> ok, tuhin, it was nice talking to you
<tarunno> actually I need to go now
<tarunno> see you later
<tuhin> ok bye 
<tarunno> hello tuhin 
<tuhin> hi tarunno  :)
<tarunno> have you got my mail I just sent?
<tuhin> ur pdf file and that layout pic helped a lot
<tarunno> poke: Tanvir 
<tuhin> u sent another NOW?
<tarunno> yes, like 10 mins bedore
<tarunno> before*
<Tanvir> tarunno, aye.
<tuhin> hm , so we 3 T's r here....
<tarunno> an updated version of the help PDF has been added to the project homepage of scim-avro
<tuhin> yes just noticed
<tuhin> it wasn't there before? i was looking for help in THAT page and found nothing before
<tarunno> nope 
<tarunno> added 1 hour ago
<tuhin> nice
<tarunno> Tanvir, what is the command for poking ?
<tuhin> u r part of avro team?
<tarunno> tuhin, :)
<Tanvir> tarunno, no command actually, just mention the nick.
<Tanvir> Receiver will get a beep and will be poked. :P
<Tanvir> Beep is the poke.
<tarunno> but at noon xchat on Linux was showing Tanvir has poked you 
<tuhin> also highlited in blue+system tray flashing !!!
<tarunno> :0
<tuhin> so, tarunno is part of avro team?
<Tanvir> tarunno, weired, I tired this, "/me pokes tarunno" <-- That's what poked you.
<tarunno> tuhin, yes
<tuhin> wow, nice, why don't the BD communities join IRC more?
 * tarunno laughing out loud to Tanvir 
<Tanvir> Yeah, but why?
 * tuhin pokes Tanvir 
 * Tanvir is poked
<tuhin> hmm
 * tuhin wonders why bangaladeshis doesn't use IRC 
<tarunno> the major problem of IRC for BD people is we talk too much
<tuhin> lol tarunno  why u think so?
<tarunno> I don't think so, I know so frm past exp.
<tuhin> if we really talk too much then IRC channels should be crowded!
<tarunno> we used to fo meetings in IRCs
<tuhin> where was that past exp? which channel?
<tarunno> and after 4 hrs of talking we ends up our meeting with zero decission 
<tuhin> ic
<tarunno> which channel ?
<tarunno> the very same channel where we taliking now
<tarunno> :P
<tuhin> which channel u have been wher eit was crowded with linux users?
<tarunno> and also wikimedia-bd channel
<tuhin> hmm
<tarunno> but there situation were a bit diff.
<tuhin> i also join #linuxmint-bd evtiem i open xchat
<tarunno> thr we had one or two fruitful meetings
<tarunno> is ayon online there?
<tuhin> he is there sometimes
<tuhin> i talked with him couple of time
<tuhin> how many developers was in those fruitless meetings?
<tuhin> were*
<tarunno> developers?
<tarunno> nope
<tarunno> it was member's meeting
<tuhin> avro members= developers of avro right?
<tarunno> this channel is the official channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh
<tarunno> not OmicronLab :)
<tuhin> hmm
<tarunno> in omicronlab we use forum or mail to discuss things
<tuhin> there should be a single IRC for linux user in bd
<tuhin> users*
<tarunno> we do have
<tuhin> this one?
<tarunno> don't you know?
<tarunno> #blua
<tuhin> that channel is also empty
<tarunno> yes
<tuhin> when i visit these irc , i feel like there is no linux user in bd 
<tarunno> right now the linux enthusiast of BD having a lull 
<tarunno> IRC is not a popular culture here
<tuhin> ubuntu, mint blua   all r empty
<tuhin> btw u use linux at office too?
<tuhin> what abt u Tanvir 
<tarunno> yes I do
<tuhin> nice, IT related job?
<Tanvir> tuhin, I am in Ubuntu 10.10.
<tarunno> and right now I am using Win7 :P
<tuhin> hmm i m from Mint10 Gnome
<tarunno> had a gift from one of my friend
<tuhin> Mint is the best :)
<tarunno> so, thought let's see what's in it
<tarunno> tuhin, how many distros have you tried so far?
<tuhin> Redhat , knoppix, puppy, kubuntu, mepis, debian, Mint10 ....
<tarunno> Tanvir, cvn-bn-scan seems busy, is it the natural?
<tuhin> none got my attention for long
<tarunno> kubuntu didn't get your attention? 
<tarunno> I see!
<Tanvir> tarunno, when more edits, more reports. :)
<tuhin> but using Mint 10 Gnome exclusively for 4.5 month now
<tuhin> it was long time ago kubuntu 6.10
<Tanvir> Currently, I am editing a lot. Fixing a gadget.
<tarunno> Tanvir, I see!
<tuhin> what at u 2 , which distros u have used so far?
<tarunno> tuhin, KDE came far way
<tuhin> at-about
<tuhin> i m not after eye candy
<tarunno> ok
<tuhin> i want my PC snappy=quick
<tuhin> i use LXDE With Mint10 instead of Gnome sometimes
<tarunno> I see!
<tuhin> which distros u 2 have used so far?
<tarunno> RH, Fedora, Ubuntu, Puppy, Knopixx, Open Suse, CentOS, DSL, kolibri,Mint
<tarunno> debian
<tarunno> and some derivatives of Ubuntu
<tuhin> wow, i didnt use the other linux much
<tuhin> which mint version u tried?
<tarunno> 8, 9, 10
<tarunno> but I am a steady Ubuntu Lucid user
<tuhin> hmm then why use Ubuntu instead of mint?
<tarunno> Ubuntu is my thing, that's why
<tuhin> Mint 9 is based on Ubuntu 10.04'..
<tarunno> yes
<tarunno> it is
<tuhin> i plan to use mint10 till Mint 13 LTS Comes 
<tarunno> ok
<tuhin> why u like ubuntu more than mint?
<tarunno> may be something like why you prefer Mint over Ubuntu ;)
<tuhin> hmm , confusing answer 
<tarunno> ha ha ha
<tuhin> welcome kazi  :)
 * tarunno welcomes kazi 
<kazi> hey thank you brother
<tuhin> i invited kazi  here from linuxmint main irc
<tuhin> so we now have 4 "Humans" and 4 "Bots" in this irc
<kazi> tuhin: brother you've done a great job bringing me to this channel
<tuhin> also tarunno said #blua channel is for ALL  BD linux users
<kazi> So how to reach #blua channel?
<tuhin> same way u reached this one
<tuhin> http://www.linux.org.bd  has expired it seems  :|
<Tanvir> Good night fellows.
<tuhin> bye Tanvir 
<tuhin> why the linux avro deb isn't updated?
<kazi> There an accident was happened to linux.org.bd site
<kazi> This site has been hacked by a hacker
<tuhin> lol kazi 
<tuhin> tarunno: ^^^
<tuhin> kazi: lets introduce u with tarunno , a brilliant patriot and programmer of Bangladesh
<kazi> wow
<tuhin> he is part of avro team and helped me BIG today 
<kazi> great!
<kazi> Is he active in this channel?
<tuhin> yes
<tuhin> also Tanvir is active
<tuhin> i think ALL linux users should use Single irc channel instead of  4-5 channels
<tuhin> that way the community will be alive like linuxmint irc
<kazi> you are absolutely right
<tarunno> at linuxmint IRC people from all around the world joins
<tarunno> just like right now I am in ubuntu channel
<tarunno> ;)
<tuhin> yes , we need single irc whre all BD linux users will join
<tarunno> so naturally the crowd is bigge at those places
<tuhin> yes i know, i m suggesting how to make the BD linux user community more active/alive
<tarunno> they were alive
<tarunno> and also active 
<tuhin> 4-5 irc channels just divides the few users ...............
<tarunno> but some unfortunate thing happend and they got scatted again
<tuhin> now what happened?
<tuhin> what is that unfortunate thing?
<tarunno> by our national nature, we cannot handle big things much
<tarunno> that's the prob
<tarunno> at a point we all become leaders
<tarunno> and if we fail on that
<tarunno> we try to destroy
<tarunno> that is the thing happend 
<tarunno> last year we had a huge event
<tuhin> hmm, problem/misunderstanding happened because of Linux Event?
<tuhin> yes , bontu mintur adda
<tarunno> biggest envnt in BD about linux
<kazi> tarunno: Hello Sir! How are you?
<tarunno> that event was a big hit 
<tuhin> yes i saw the pic of that event
<tarunno> it gave the whole linux thing a huge momentum
<tuhin> tarunno: kazi is my friend , i introduced him to this irc channel
<tuhin> then what happened?
<tarunno> hello kazi, how are you doing?
<tarunno> kazi: alhamdulillah, I am doing fine
<kazi> I'm learning linux day by day
<kazi> Everything is fine
<tarunno> then some leader became autocratic 
<tarunno> some became inflamous
<kazi> I'm enjoying linux much better than before
<tarunno> I became busy with my business
<tarunno> and within 8-9 months we reached a place worse than the begining 
<tuhin> what the autocratic leaders did/tried to do?
<tuhin> sounds depressing
<tarunno> tuhin, where have you watched the pics of Bontu Mintur Adda?
<tuhin> from linux mint community site
<tarunno> tuhin, doing something wrong is not the problem
<tarunno> the major problem is our behaviour after that
<tarunno> we all are human being
<tarunno> and we all can do mistakes
<tuhin> yes and we should try to forgive the mistakes
<tuhin> and they started fighting?
<tarunno> but we have a lame and self-destructing culture of salting on imflamation
<tuhin> আগুনে ঘি ধালা 
<tuhin> ঃ| 
<tarunno> and in reverbation of that, the man who did something wrong started defend himself
<kazi> Linux is more smart than Windows. So, linux users are more smart than windows users
<tarunno> even if he knows he was wrong
<tuhin> what wrong he did?
<tarunno> because others makes it impossible to return for him
<kazi> It's because of one's nature 
<tarunno> I am getting sleepy
<tarunno> it was nice talking to you guys
<tarunno> Will meet you tomorrow
<tarunno> goodnight
<tuhin> ok , we will talk abt it next time
<tuhin> bye tarunno 
<tuhin> http://www.linuxmint.com/communities.php
<kazi> tarunno: I get to know that the forum which one is hacked was popular for partiality and politics. Is that right?
<kazi> tuhin: Goodnight!
<tarunno> kazi, no comment
<tuhin> which forum kazi ? i think u told me abt it but i forgot
<kazi> forum.http://forum.linux.org.bd
<kazi> It's may be
<tuhin> hmm
<kazi> tarunno: Now I'm typing Bengali rarely 
<kazi> Because it's harder to type with Unijoy
<kazi> I'm using Unijoy now
<tuhin> kazi: tarunno has gone to sleep 
#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-19
<tuhin> Hi Tanvir
<Tanvir> Hello tuhin.
<tuhin> how r u
<tuhin> is ubuntu-bd.org affiliated with Ubuntu.com? any official recognition?
<Tanvir> No.
<Tanvir> And I am fine. How are you?
<tuhin> fine
<Tanvir> That's always good. :)
<tuhin> maybe ubuntu-bd.org can suggest canonical to use avro phonetics by default / or as option with ubuntu?
<tuhin> i see it comes with provat and anotehr keyboard layout  and dont know where they came from....
<Tanvir> You mean iBUS?
<tuhin> no
<tuhin> Avro Phonetics should be included with ubuntu
<Tanvir> Well, provat is included in iBUS.
<tuhin> Ibus = for unijoy i think
<Tanvir> That's why you get it.
<tuhin> ah ic
<tuhin> avro cant be used with ibus?
<Tanvir> IBus has both Provat and Unijoy.
<Tanvir> As far as I see, IBus has only fixed layout.
<tuhin> i have provat and another (not unijoy)
<tuhin> ic
<Tanvir> I have Unijoy. ;)
<tuhin> my keyboard have bijoy layout printed on keys and the otehr layout doesn't match with it
<tuhin> so the other keyboard laybout isn't unijoy
<tuhin> installed unijoy last night
<Tanvir> In Ubuntu?
<tuhin> i m on mint10 (based on ubuntu 10.10)
<Tanvir> Oh, I am in pure Ubuntu 10.10.
<Tanvir> Never used mint.
<tuhin> ok , use mint11 when it comes next month 
<tuhin> i think u will like it more than ubuntu
<Tanvir> I think not. I am more eager to use 11.04. :D
<Tanvir> Currently beta 2 is in progress.
<Tanvir> Will release in April 28, I hope.
<tuhin> Mint11 will be based on Ubuntu 11.04 + necessary extras
<tuhin> ubuntu11 will be a resources waster i think
<Tanvir> For this time, there will be no release candidate. Final release straight.
<tuhin> for unity etc
<Tanvir> I have strong machine. :D
<tuhin> might be buggy like 10.04 LTS
<Tanvir> i7 870. <-- Mine. :D
<tuhin> nice
<Tanvir> I don't think it will be much buggy.
<tuhin> i have Quad Core Phenom II overclocked to 3.4 Ghz
<Tanvir> I love AMD man!
<tuhin> + 4GB ram (enough for 5 years)
<Tanvir> But I don't find it anywhere. :(
<tuhin> all my 4 desktops in my life have AMD cpus
<tuhin> i manage AMD cpus anyhow
<Tanvir> My previous one was AMD.
<tuhin> which Cpu
<Tanvir> Athlon 64 3000+
<Tanvir> My previous one. :)
<tuhin> my old desktop was Athlon64 3200+
<tuhin> which socket?
<Tanvir> Close. :P
<tuhin> yeah
<Tanvir> 939
<tuhin> mine was 939
<Tanvir> We are same. :D
<tuhin> hmm dual channel memory
<tuhin> u bought from Global brand ?
<Tanvir> It was ASUS's brand pc.
<Tanvir> Aye. :D
<tuhin> i build my own pcs 
<Tanvir> Good.
<tuhin> btw when u bought i7}/
<tuhin> ?
<Tanvir> few months ago.
<tuhin> Amd X2 to  X6 now available at BD
<Tanvir> But it's now. :S
<Tanvir> I was searching the whole market for AMDs.
<tuhin> why u stoped using old 3000+?
<Tanvir> Well, it's still running. It's my backup PC. :P
<tuhin> i found that time when i bought in 2009 Oct-Nov
<tuhin> but those were athlon II s + over priced
<tuhin> so , brought from abroad
<tuhin> all people who have 5-7 years old Intel cpus have 32 bit support only
<tuhin> but people who bought AMD 6-7 years ago have 64 bit support
<Tanvir> Yeah.
<tuhin> all asked me what i will do with 64 bit cpu back that time
<tuhin> i told them i can use this cpu after 10 years too
<Tanvir> Well, I got that, I use that. Simple.
<tuhin> r u a leader of bd linux community?
<Tanvir> Nope. :P
<Tanvir> I am just a user, as I pass too many time on IRC, so I idle here.
<tuhin> ah like me
<Tanvir> I am idle on around 50 channels.
<Tanvir> Mostly related to Wikipedia/Wikimedia.
<tuhin> when u stared using linux?
<Tanvir> Last year.
<tuhin> so how many months?
<tuhin> i m 4 month ruuning
<tuhin> exclusively linux mint`10
<Tanvir> Maybe 8 months. I am not sure.
<Tanvir> But I am always here, and feel kinda uneasy in Windows. :P
<tuhin> i think u should give mint11 a try,
<tuhin> i felt Mint10 is easier than winxp ........
<Tanvir> Lets see, Fedora and Debian is my OS try queue. ;)
<tuhin> i am about to install debian in desktop
<tuhin> fedora is not high priority 
<Tanvir> Mm. Debian is good.
<tuhin> which other distro u used?
<Tanvir> Fedora can be worse.
<tuhin> yes , so not trying fedora
<Tanvir> Nothing. :P
<tuhin> do u know the real reason of Japan's accident?
<Tanvir> No, I like to give Fedora a try. :P
<tuhin> i tried red hat abt 10 years ago ,
<tuhin> but some hw didnt work 
<Tanvir> What is it? I hope it's not Fedora. :P
<tuhin> so i went back to win98 that time
<tuhin> USA sent the 1st help , they sent CIA computer experts........
<tuhin> to clean the control computer system of Virus
<tuhin> the virus was created by US and israeli  government
<tuhin> no antivirus catches the virus
<tuhin> virus name = Stuxnet
<Tanvir> Oh
<tuhin> btw, windows security problems are left there Wishfully
<tuhin> so that US gov can hack into any computer
<tuhin> thats why there is no shortage of security risks in windows....
<tuhin> if u google Stuxnet, u will see why they created it
<Tanvir> Possible, but I don't think so.
<Tanvir> Windows is not that bad.
<Tanvir> But it's user friendly.
<tuhin> Microsoft is :D
<tuhin> MS is that bad 
<tuhin> which DE is ur favorite? Gnome, kde?
<Tanvir> GNOME as of now.
<tuhin> used LXDE?
<tuhin> i like both Gnome and LXDE
<Tanvir> No.
<tuhin> LXDE is so fast and light on RAM
<tuhin> takes about 48% less ram than Gnome
<Tanvir> Mm.
<tuhin> i like fast response , so i liked it
<tuhin> how do i switch to avro from unijoy???
<tuhin> u there?
 * tarunno poking Tanvir 
 * tuhin poking tarunno 
<tuhin> hi tarunno 
<tarunno> hi
<tuhin> how r u?
<tuhin> how to change keyboard from unijoy to avro without restarting?
<tarunno> didn't get your question
<tarunno> how were you using Unijoy?
<tuhin> how to switch layout
<tarunno> in scim?
<tarunno> right click on the SCIM logo in the task bar
<tarunno> and you will find the setup menu
<tuhin> hmmm , i m in unijoy mode now
<tuhin> i m using ibus to use unijoy
<tarunno> the you need to switch to SCIM 
<tarunno> and then you will able to use AVRO phonetic
<tuhin> i can use unijoy from scim too?
<tarunno> for that you may typr im-switch -c in terminal and choose the SCIM
<tarunno> yes you can 
<tarunno> but you need to install that manually
<tuhin> whats the deb file name
<tuhin> i think i have it
<tarunno> there is a package in repo called scim-m17n
<tuhin> yes i have installed that too
<tarunno> install that
<tarunno> then what's the problem?
<kazi> Hi all! How are you?
<tuhin> welcome kazi
<tuhin> problem is it needs restarting pc
<tuhin> is there any way to switch without restarting pc?
<tarunno> no need to restart
<tarunno> just log out and re log in
<tarunno> that's it
<tuhin> log out will close all open applications......
<tarunno> yes it will
<tarunno> keyborad input is a vital issue for security
<tuhin> can i login to another user id without logging out of this id and use avro?
<tuhin> ic
<tarunno> and it's a feature that you cannot patch something in the middle way 
<tarunno> you need to log out and relog in
<kazi> tuhin: good question
<tuhin> ohok , in winxp i can switch user without logging off... i thought same is possible in linux
<tarunno> but once SCIM is active you will able you switch layouts easil
<tarunno> easily
<tuhin> ok, so i really dont need to install ibus ??
<tarunno> switching user is also possible in linux
<tarunno> but that won't solve your problem
<kazi> what is the full defination of blua? Bangladesh Linux Users...... what?
<tarunno> like if I eat, it doesn't fulfil your hunger
<tuhin>  Bangladesh Linux Users Alliance (BLUA) |
<kazi> hmm
<tuhin> the name is funny :)
<tuhin> sounds like BHUA
<kazi> Bangladesh Habla Ujbuk Association?
<tuhin> lol
<tuhin> brb let me try logging from another user id and try
<kazi> :)
<tuhin> back
<tuhin> tarunno bhai, dont mind for our jokes :)
<kazi> tarunno: I have a big interest to learn computer programming. I tired C programming and I just know some basics of C. If I want to discuss any topic regarding to any question on computer programming in this channel is it alright?
<tarunno> yes it is
<kazi> tarunno: Thanks for your kind response
<kazi> But I am not going to ask you something this time.
<tuhin> tarunno: ubuntu-bd have any official connection with canonical or main ubuntu ?
<tarunno> yes
<tuhin> if yes, then we should ask them to install avro by default if user select bangladesh 
<kazi> someone please give me the link to reach avro installation file for a linux laptop
<kazi> I've just installed SCIM
<tarunno> there is some problems with that idea
<tarunno> for uniformity same ISO comes for all people for around the world
<tuhin> and it contains keyboard layouts for all countries
<tarunno> what you used to install Ubuntu is the same iso what a US guy or a guy from Africa
<tarunno> really?
<tuhin> it doesn't?
<kazi> Can't we make XChat like tool for using Bengali?
<tarunno> which countries it does?
<tarunno> that is my question does it?
<tuhin> سيتسافخمنيتخر
<tuhin> فاش
<kazi> how can you do that?
<tuhin> i just typed arabic without installkign anythign
<kazi> wow 
<kazi> Are you sure I did not install anything to type Arabic?
<tarunno> and hows that? SCIM or Ibus?
<kazi> sorry you did not
<kazi> tuhin:?
<tuhin> i saw layout of all countries came with my Mint10 Gnome
<tuhin> i just switched to arabic and tyed randomly
<tarunno> that is the question I am asking specifically
<tarunno> how you find that layoput
<tuhin> from Panel
<tuhin> also in control panel
<tarunno> is it from language suppot?
<tarunno> I mean locale?
<tuhin> Control center>Keyboard
<tuhin> then layouts
<tarunno> if you are talking about locale. it is part of Gnome project, not ubuntu
<tuhin> व्पदगप
<tuhin> दगरपुादीुददग  hindi
<tarunno> 2nd in Ubuntu 10.04 with Ibus ibus-m17n comes by default
<tarunno> that's why you need to install anything 
<tarunno> but in 10.10 they stripped that
<tuhin> u dont have any layouts there ^^^
<tuhin> Control center>Keyboard>layouts tab>Add
<tarunno> where?
<tarunno> ha ha ha
<tarunno> install Bengali and you will find that too
<tuhin> those r by ibus?
<tarunno> but that's not the point
<tuhin> i saw probat and another layout came with Mint10 
<tuhin> kazi: http://code.google.com/p/scim-avro/downloads/detail?name=scim-avro_0.0.2-1ubuntu9.10_i386.deb&can=2&q=  <<<AVRO
<kazi> tuhin: You can add Bengali layout but it's not avro, bijoy, unijoy or else
<kazi> it's probhat 
<tuhin> yeah , i am asking that we ask ubuntu to add AVRO along with those 2..
<kazi> gnome 10 contain probhat language script by default
<kazi> Yeah 
<kazi> I think it's possible
<tuhin> so we need to ask Gnome team?
<kazi> Because avro is quite open source
<kazi> Gnome or Ubuntu Team I think
<kazi> I don't know actually
<tuhin> avro is not open i think , but ubuntu and gnome r opensource
<kazi> avro is open source software because it's code is open 
<kazi> you can see it and test it 
<kazi> Now what will be the best choice in input method switcher for avro?
<tuhin> scim
<kazi> within bracket there is something like scim or xim
<tuhin> its input method switcher in control center
<kazi> which one should be selected?
<tuhin> scim xim
<tuhin> XIM via SCIM
<kazi> আমি আবারও এলাম
<tuhin> which do u feel more comfortable? unijoy or avro?
<kazi> লেখার আকৃতি এত ছোট কেন?
<tuhin> yes thats a problem
<kazi> It's a confusing question for me
<kazi> because
<kazi> I felt better when did I use bijoy for typing in Bengali
<kazi> then gave up it
<kazi> and took avro in my hand
<kazi> I liked avro too
<kazi> than used it only
<kazi> after switching to linuxmint I discovered unijoy via ibus-m17n
<kazi> then use it
<tuhin> hmm
<tuhin> now which u feel easy?
<tuhin> i think avro becoming easy for me
<kazi> it has been made easy for me
<kazi> unijoy which is similar to bijoy
<tuhin> ok
<kazi> after a long time
<kazi> I typed in avro and found much pain
<kazi> now it seems like harder for me
<kazi> to type with avro
<tuhin> hmm
<kazi> but it's true that once I got it too easy to type bengali with avro and it was very fast too
<kazi> I had a better speed with avro
<kazi> now it has gone already
<kazi> I've forgotten many key locations
<tuhin> ok
<tuhin> which is fast?
<tuhin> when u were using unijoy/bijoy or when u used avro?
<kazi> I can realize that only one keyboard layout is enough for typing Bengali if we can build a habit of using that layout
<kazi> I am introduced with avro in 2009
<tuhin> yeah
<kazi> and unijoy in 2011 when I installed linux mint for the first time
<kazi> but I knew bijoy from the very beginning of my computer learning experience
<tuhin> ok
<kazi> my be in 2000 or 1999 I'm not sure
<kazi> but earlier I used to type Bengali very often
<tuhin> ok
<kazi> when did I use Bijoy 
<kazi> If you taste Bijoy keyboard there will be nothing new to taste with Unijoy
<tuhin> i used bijoy 8 years ago and then totally forgot
<kazi> When you will compare that three keyboard layouts you will find avro is quite different from them
<kazi> I heard about monir keyboard before but never tasted it
<kazi> so I have no experience with it
<tuhin> ok
<kazi> but few days ago I tried probhat for a day only
<kazi> I don't know why but I gave up the experiment with probhat
<tuhin> where did probhat came from?
<kazi> so I don't know probhat too
<tuhin> munir = bangla typre writer layout = older than bijoy 
<kazi> I don't know it's origin but probhat is familiar with many people
<kazi> yeah munir is traditional keyboard for typing Bengali
<kazi> Then Mostafa Zabbar wrote the software Bijoy for us.
<kazi> It was may be in 1999 or 2000
<kazi> I am not sure of it
<tuhin> much before that
<tuhin> i have to go now
<tuhin> bye
<kazi> I like bijoy or unijoy much
<kazi> but avro is easy to go with
<kazi> ok bro
<kazi> Good Night
<kazi> Bye Bye
<tuhin> bye
#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-20
<tuhin> salam tarunno and Tanvir
<tuhin> Avro team did a great job!
<tarunno> tuhin, thanx
<tuhin> how many members in avro team in total?
<tuhin> they all should be awarded big monetary award too
<tuhin> by the government 
<tuhin> avro team got anymoney from election comision?
<tuhin> hi tarunno 
<tarunno> tuhin: hi
<tuhin> u were saying the other day abt autocratic linux community leaders
<tuhin> pls continue
<tuhin> what mistake one of the leader did at/after the buntu-mintu event?
<tarunno> why are you so interested about the down side?
<tarunno> why not you are asking how many good things happened 
<tarunno> ?
<tuhin> backc
<tuhin> not askign abt downside
<tuhin> i want to know why the linux irc rooms are like desert
<tuhin> more people = more help = more spread of linux use in BD
<tarunno> IRC was never that much popular like forums and blogs
<tarunno> and I thing that is a good thing
<tuhin> hmm , bd people talks too much 
<tuhin> but IRC = faster response
<tarunno> and too much repeatation of same information
<tarunno> and it is not search engine friendly
<tuhin> i saw abt a linux event last month in DU
<tarunno> ok
<tuhin> was that organized by same people as buntu-mintu ?
<tarunno> nope
<tarunno> actually there is a problem
<tarunno> Bontu-Mintur adda was a brain child of mine
<tarunno> and with the help of some wonderful people we had made it great
<tuhin> it was a good idea
<tarunno> and when the community got a momentum, the problem arised
<tuhin> i didn't attend it but saw and read abt it
<tuhin> what was the problem/mistake?
<tuhin> i think all problems in this world can be overcome if we try
<tarunno> when Bontu mintu r adda got a huge response the community grew double over night 
<tarunno> and the old forum.linux.org.bd launched it's bangla version
<tuhin> ic , that site doesnt exist now and i was wondering why its like that
<tarunno> but there were some mistakes by the admins
<tuhin> like what?
<tarunno> when you get some power what someone earns cheaply, mostly people misuse it
<tarunno> like edit people's post without warning, threatning people
<tarunno> etc etc
<tuhin> how the admin power was misused?
<tuhin> ic
<tuhin> so it was fault of 1 people or more?
<tarunno> and that thing made some enemies as well
<tuhin> enemity among admins? or some admin vs users?
<tarunno> other people
<tarunno> not mod panel
<tarunno> ups!
<tarunno> tuhin, I need to join a skype conf. 
<tuhin> ohok, so why the site disappeared?
<tarunno> talk to you later
<tuhin> ok 
<tuhin> nice to talk with u
<kazi> Hi all!
<kazi> How are you?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-22
 * tarunno poking Tanvir 
 * tuhin poking tarunno 
<tarunno> tuhin, hi
<tuhin> how are u
<tuhin> is there any namaz timer for ubuntu?
<tuhin> i found 3 but not sure which is good
<tarunno> no I never tried those
<tarunno> but I think the one comes with Ubuntu Muslim Edition should be good enough
<tuhin> that distro is huge
<tuhin> who owns http://www.linux.org.bd??
<tarunno> BLUA
<tarunno> The sabily team is very ative one
<tarunno> Ubuntu 11.04 is realising at 28th April
<tarunno> and Sabily 11.04 is releasing at 5 May
<tarunno> impressive
<tuhin> back, what did i miss?
<tarunno> The Ubuntu ME is now called Sabily
<tarunno> and their team is one of the very active one
<tarunno> Ubuntu 11.04 is releasing at 28th April
<tarunno> and they are releasing Sabily 11.04 at 5th May
<tarunno> impressive, isn't it?
<tarunno> Firefox has a addon
<tarunno> for daily prayer time
<tarunno> and the soft Sabily use for Prayer alert is Minbar
<tuhin> sabily is huge distro :|
<tuhin> ok installing minbar
<tuhin> i heard ubuntu 11.04 would NOT be LTS ?
<tarunno> nope
<tarunno> 12.04 will be
<tarunno> LTS comes in every 2 years
<tarunno> that is Every fourth release is LTS
<tuhin> i thought every .04 version is LTS 
<tuhin> so 12.04 in april'2012. my Mint10 is supported till that same time
<tarunno> no
<tarunno> I am not sure about Mint
<tuhin> Mint10 is based on maverick ubuntu 10.10
<tarunno> but a regular Ubuntu Distro has a official support time of 2 years 
<tuhin> what will happen if i try to install packages that i DLed for ubuntu10.10  in ubuntu 11.04 or later?
<tarunno> and LTS has 5 years
<tarunno> That is the official schedule
<tuhin> i have downloaded 2.5GBs of packages in 4-5 month, dont want to DL them again later when i upgrade to latest linux
<tarunno> well, many of the packages actually don't update or maintain a update schedule with Ubuntu
<tarunno> so, you can install them
<tuhin> ok
<tarunno> and if there any software have another updated version available in repo 
<tarunno> then you can update just those software with update manager later
<tuhin> thats  my problem
<tarunno> We were thinking about making a offiline DVD repo 
<tuhin> i dont like updating too much
<tuhin> they release updates evday
<tuhin> and it will take all my time  updating
<tarunno> with mostly used software
<tuhin> for bd users?
<tarunno> but later the project git stucked
<tarunno> yes
<tarunno> for BD users
<tarunno> well, in Update there are diff. sorts of updates
<tuhin> the linux event of last month gave dvd with popular software
<tuhin> they sold for 30 or maybe 50 tk
<tarunno> nope that was a diff case
<tarunno> that is a customized distro comes with some software preinstalled
<tuhin> kazi  attended that event and bought the dvd
<tarunno> and we thought about repo on;y
<tuhin> u used that dvd?
<tuhin> i didn't , i heard from kazi
<tarunno> me? you know what, that cusmized dvd idea was another brain child of mine
<tuhin> :| and u were not invited there?
<tarunno> I share that idea with someone
<tarunno> and later he suddenly became the saviour 
<tuhin> i bought 1 Ankur Bangla Linux couple years ago , it was very good
<tarunno> ha ha ha 
<tarunno> no, they reached an invitation to me
<tuhin> very bad
<tarunno> and I didn't joined by my own choice
<tuhin> why ? u were busy?
<tarunno> I wouldn't be like used anymore
<tuhin> ic
<tarunno> yea
<tuhin> looks like u got hurt 
<tarunno> yes I do
<tuhin> how many leaders went seperate way?
<tarunno> the main problem is I have misurably failed what I tried to do
<tarunno> I tried to unite people under one roof
<tuhin> thats what should be done
<tarunno> and suddenly I found myself in a position od villain 
<tuhin> :|
<tarunno> some strated thinking I am kind of spy of others
<tarunno> A hates B, B hates both A and C, C doesn't talk much
<tarunno> and when I managed to build a good relationship with all A, B and C
<tarunno> A thinks, why the hell is he hang out with B too much? 
<tarunno> B thinks, okey smarty pants I got your plan
<tuhin> lol
<tuhin> so all got divided in 4 camps?
<tuhin> A, B, C and u in D 
<tarunno> now bring me some inside info from A and C then I will believe you
<tarunno> me? D? nope
<tuhin> lol it sounds like civil war
<tarunno> I am ABC
<tuhin> u wanted to a+b+c = Linux
<tarunno> worse than a civil war
<tarunno> it called Community Politics
<tuhin> what kind of plan they tried to get of others....
<tarunno> and many more people like me abandoned community just for thi
<tarunno> this
<tuhin> ic
<tarunno> but I am bad penny
<tuhin> so there is 2 or 3 community now?
<tarunno> I comes and goes, back and forth
<tarunno> umm, no actually I rather not to prefer 'community' 
<tuhin> ok how many camp there now?
<tarunno> you can call it 2 ir 3 leaders and their deciples 
<tarunno> the general members got biasd and scattered
<tuhin> where is their websites?
<tarunno> they are so confuse to whom to believe
<tarunno> have you ever heard about bdlug?
<tuhin> yes
<tarunno> they went virtually dead
<tuhin> i visited their site long time ago i think
<tarunno> then BLUA came 
<tarunno> most of the seriors who started BLUA are gone
<tuhin> hm
<tarunno> russell john passively maintained the website
<tarunno> so, that name exsited 
<tarunno> then I came
<tarunno> I attened Ubuntu Release partied
<tarunno> parties
<tarunno> and started using it
<tarunno> then find myself as a troubleshooter
<tarunno> then again Ubuntu-BD and BLUA went into a coma 
<tuhin> bdlug is there , it looks like not-newbie-friendly
<tarunno> they have a mailing list, but not very active
<tuhin> divided all failed
<tarunno> When Ubuntu-BD went in coma and I visited Shahriar, who is known as Ashabadi 
<tarunno> and found him very very depressed 
<tarunno> he is a very dearly to mine
<tarunno> his father was just passed away
<tarunno> so, I thought why not try to do something to cheer him up
<tuhin> never saw him
<tarunno> and the idea of Bontu Mintur Adda born
<tarunno> which eventually turned into a huge hit
<tuhin> so many ups and downs
<tarunno> I rather say, the depressed Shariar was the inspiration behind that event
<tarunno> yeah
<tuhin> bdlug mailing list seems inactive from 2007
<tarunno> when we were working for Bontu Mintur Adda in the field
<tarunno> many people suddenly poped out with tons of ideas, like do this and do that 
<tarunno> and some of them were pretty lame
<tarunno> We were working in the field and we knew the situation better
<tuhin> i saw the event pics in mint-bd site
<tarunno> and as I took the responsibility of that event, I felt I should have the authority too
<tuhin> it seemed well organized 
<tarunno> because, it that event failed 
<tarunno> wveryone was gonna say 'you' have failed it
<tarunno> you were incharge
<tuhin> yes with authority comes big responsibilities 
<tarunno> and those who were bombarding with tons of ideas would filped overnight
<tarunno> would wash their hand like 'it was just a suggestion' type of things
<tarunno> so, I did took some of their ideas what was achivable and left many of them
<tarunno> that made that mad
<tuhin> so what idea u disagreed to implement?
<tarunno> I don't know, may be jalousy 
<tarunno> and I found a strange tone in their voice
<tarunno> that I am so autocratic, so rigid, don't care about other's idea etc etc
<tarunno> so, I silently quit the scene
<tarunno> when that event got hit
<tarunno> huge people got interested 
<tarunno> BULA upgrade their website
<tarunno> and people was like crazy
<tarunno> that was a very good time
<tarunno> but what happened then
<tarunno> that A B C fell apart
<tarunno> and within 10 months we are in the same point
<tarunno> I rather say, worse than before
<tarunno> and again, I am villain
<tarunno> now my fault is I abandon the community when it needed mr
<tarunno> me*
<tarunno> ha ha ha ha 
<tarunno> If I do something, I am autocratic, and if I don't do anything, I am irresponsible 
<tuhin_> back , what did i miss?
<tarunno> how would I know?
<tuhin_> <tarunno> that I am so autocratic, so rigid, don't care about other's idea etc etc
<tuhin_> <tuhin> it sounds like বিরোধীদল mentality
<tuhin_> those r the last 2 lines i got/sent
<tarunno> <tarunno> that I am so autocratic, so rigid, don't care about other's idea etc etc
<tarunno> <tarunno> so, I silently quit the scene
<tarunno> <tarunno> when that event got hit
<tarunno> <tarunno> huge people got interested 
<tarunno> <tarunno> BULA upgrade their website
<tarunno> <tarunno> and people was like crazy
<tarunno> <tarunno> that was a very good time
<tarunno> <tarunno> but what happened then
<tarunno> <tarunno> that A B C fell apart
<tarunno> <tarunno> and within 10 months we are in the same point
<tarunno> <tarunno> I rather say, worse than before
<tarunno> <tarunno> and again, I am villain
<tarunno> <tarunno> now my fault is I abandon the community when it needed mr
<tarunno> <tarunno> me*
<tarunno> <tarunno> ha ha ha ha 
<tarunno> <tarunno> If I do something, I am autocratic, and if I don't do anything, I am irresponsible 
<tuhin> hmm 
<tuhin> people cant live together in peace it seems
<tuhin> people in bd*b
<tuhin> thats why there is no prominent linux forum/community
<tuhin> i think i saw u in projanmo ?
<tarunno> you did
<tuhin> ok ,
<tuhin> i dont make account i only search and read what others have posted 
<tarunno> :)
<tuhin> projanmo is becoming new linux community?
<tuhin> that site's visitors are good mannered
<tuhin> and friendly
<tarunno> it's not new, actually it's old one
<tarunno> Projanmo and Amaderprojukti 
<tarunno> this two forum was the prime place for BD linux lovers
<tarunno> in AP 
<tuhin> i never looked for Bangla sites actually , Kazi introduced me 
<tarunno> we had started several projects 
<tarunno> like http://forum.amaderprojukti.com/ubuntuindex
<tarunno> and http://forum.amaderprojukti.com/ubuntucd
<tarunno> correction http://forum.amaderprojukti.com/ubuntucds
<tuhin> nice idea
<tuhin> স্ট্যাটাস: অনুগ্রহপূর্বক আমাকে 'techie', 'geek', 'savvy', 'nerd', 'IT expert', 'Linux expert' ইত্যাদি তৈল মর্দিত সম্বোধন করা থেকে বিরত থাকুন
<tuhin> LOL
<tarunno> u thr?
<tuhin> yes
<tuhin> did i miss any question?
<tuhin> i m looking around  http://forum.amaderprojukti.com/
<tarunno> no
<tarunno> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bd/2010-July/006141.html
<tarunno> here is the mailing list thread explaining the primary idea of Bontu Mintur Adda
<tuhin> i m reading
<tuhin> any release party planned for ubuntu 11.04?
<tuhin> i liked the T-shirt
<tuhin> the black color look lice in those pics
<tuhin> ok finished reading
<tarunno> no plans declared yet
<tarunno> ok, I need to leave now
<tarunno> talk to you later
<tarunno> goodnight
<tuhin> bye
<tuhin> good night
#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-23
<tuhin> hi Tanvir 
<tuhin> how big is ur ubuntu install partition (without home) ??
<tuhin> i will install ubuntu 10.10 based Mint10 for long term use in pc
<tuhin> i dont want to waste space by making the install partition too big and also don't want to get stuck with a small partition later
#ubuntu-bd 2012-04-18
<irenicus09> so this is the size of linux users in BD? Lol
<irenicus09> I was a bit more optimistic
<irenicus09> sad....there is yet so much potential
<irenicus09> I'm disppointed guys :/
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-14
<raihan> anyone?
<raihan> #
<raihan> #Bangladesh
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-15
<Rezwan> abhra, শুভ দুপুর :)
<abhra> শুভ দুপুর
<Rezwan> আজ আপনার ছুটি নাকি?
<abhra> নববর্ষের শুভেচ্ছা
<Rezwan> আপনাকেও :)
<Rezwan> আজ নববর্ষের ছুটি?
<abhra> হ্যা
<Rezwan> abhra, আপনি এখন কলকাতায়?
<abhra> হ্যা,কলকাতায়
<Rezwan> কলকাতায় নববর্ষের উৎসব কেমন হয়?
<abhra> সেরকম কিছু নয়।new year টাই হয় মুলত। আসলে এখন ছুটি পাওয়া সমস্যার তো! তবে বিডন street এ বছরের শেষদিন চরকের মেলা হয়। সেটা বেশ আকর্ষণীয়
<Rezwan> বুঝলাম
<Rezwan> তা আপনি আজ বের হচ্ছেন না? :)
<abhra> বিকাল বেলায় বের হব। দুপুরে বাড়িতেই খাওয়া দাওয়া করার ইচ্ছে! :)
<Ekushey> পান্তা ইলিশ?
<Rezwan> abhra, কী পরে বের হবেন? :)
<Ekushey> পহেলা বৈশাখ কি সরকারী ছুটির দিন না?
<abhra> হ্যা,কিন্তু সরকারী চাকরি আর কজন করে? Ekushey 
<Rezwan> abhra, কী পরে বের হবেন এইটা বললেন না তো! :পি
<Ekushey> আছেন নাকি abhra?
<abhra> Ekushey, সত্যি পান্তা ইলিশ খেলাম!:)
<Ekushey> বেশ বেশ।
<Ekushey> তা নতুন জামা কিনেছেন?
<abhra> না!
<abhra> :(
<Ekushey> কি পরবেন তাহলে আজকে?
<Ekushey> বাংলাদেশে নতুন জামা না হলে তো পহেলা বৈশাখ হয়ই না
<abhra> পুরনোই পড়তে হবে। :(
<Ekushey> শার্ট আর প্যান্টালুন?
<NaSb> Assalamu-alaikum...
<tux_> olaikum assalam
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-16
<NaSb> Hello Ekushey,
<Ekushey> #ubuntu+1
<Ekushey> forgot to type /join :P
<Ekushey> Rezwan :P
<Rezwan> :P
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> #bangladesh
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-17
<NaSb> Assalamu-alaikum..
<NaSb> Ekushey vaiya, Amar kichu porichito manush amar sathe Release party te aste chay but tara Form puron korte pareni...! 
<NaSb> So, tara ki aste parbe..?
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-18
<raihan> Yes, Ekushey
<raihan> #bangladesh
<Ekushey> h NaSb
<Ekushey> sorry i couldn't reply your message earlier, i was away
<Ekushey> the answer is we can't allow anyone who didn't register, as the list has already been sent to ULAB security people
<Ekushey> they will only let people who has their names on the list to enter
<NaSb> okk..
<NaSb> Thanks u'r replying..
<Ekushey> sorry about it, but we'll do the next program somewhere where we can accomodate everyone
<Ekushey> did you register yourself, NaSb?
<NaSb> Yes, Of course
<NaSb> Why?
<Ekushey> just asking
<Ekushey> hope to see you then
<Ekushey> come by 10:00
<Ekushey> don't be late
<Ekushey> :)
<NaSb> Nope , Ajkei Dekha Hocche Insha-allah..
<Ekushey> oh 
<Ekushey> see you at 5 then
<Ekushey> what's your name by the way?
<NaSb> Insha-allah..
<NaSb> Nazir Ahmed Sabbir,
<Ekushey> oh ok :)
<Ekushey> see you
<NaSb> :)
<Ekushey> i'm sending an email to all the registrants in a while
<Ekushey> let me revise it :)
<NaSb> okk,Bro
<Ekushey> mail sent
<Ekushey> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-19
<tangim_> hellu
<tangim_> keu acen???
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-18
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Hi Ekushey !
<pavlushka> hi Kilos- !
<Kilos-> hi pavlushka Ekushey 
<Ekushey> wb Rezwan
<Rezwan> Ekushey, অনেক নিক দেখি!
<Rezwan> এইগুলা কি বট?
<Rezwan> কী*
<Ekushey> হইতারে আবার নাও হইতারে!
<Rezwan> বেশ বেশ
<Rezwan> হাহাহা
<Ekushey> :)
<Rezwan> টেলিগ্রামে সুবিধা বেশি
<Ekushey> তুফান কমসে কিছু?
<Rezwan> IRC'র চেয়ে
<Ekushey> তা তো বটেই
<Rezwan> আজকে তুফান হয় নাই
<Guest63789> বাহ
<Guest63789> বেশ
<Ekushey> Dhakay ekhono brishti naam nai
<Rezwan> সিলেটের আবহাওয়া এখন ঠান্ডা আছে
<Rezwan> আজকেও বৃষ্টি হইসে
<Rezwan> আকাশ মেঘলা ছিলো
<Ekushey> :(
<Rezwan> আপনে হঠাৎ IRC তে, ঘটনা কী?
<Rezwan> আর তানভির ছাড়া বাকি সবাইকে তো অবাঙ্গালী মনে হচ্ছে
<Ekushey> আসি মাঝে সাঝে
<Ekushey> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/pending/ দেখেন হেহেহে
<Rezwan> লওল
<Ekushey> হাহা
<Rezwan> ব্লক মারেন
<Rezwan> আমি আরো ভাবসিলাম পর্ণ
<Rezwan> পর্ণ যা দেখার দেখে নেন
<Rezwan> তারপরে প্রক্সিতে দেখতে হবে
<Ekushey> টর আছে না?
<Ekushey> apt-get install tor 
<Rezwan> টর ব্রাউজার আছে
<Ekushey> তারপর ব্রাউজারে প্রক্সি পোর্ট 9050 দিলেই হল
<pavlushka> কেমন আছেন রেজওয়াস সাহেব?
<pavlushka> Hello, Ekushey !
<pavlushka> *রেজওয়ান সাহেব!
<pavlushka> Rezwan: ping.
<Rezwan> pavlushka, ভাল আছি। আমি তো ভাবলাম আপনে রাশিান!
<pavlushka> জি, নামটা আমার মামার রাখা,উনি communist ছিলেন একসময়।
<Rezwan> বাহ!
<Rezwan> বাংলায় আপনার নাম কিভাবে লিখেন?
<pavlushka> কিন্তু আমি বাংলাদেশী
<pavlushka> এটা আমার নিক ছিল,ছোটােবেলার
<pavlushka> you'll get the real name by right clicking on my nick.
<Rezwan> হুমমম
<pavlushka> এক হাতে টাইপ করছি খেতে খেতে, তাই বাংলা লিখতে একটু সমস্যা হচ্ছে।
<pavlushka> হা হা হা
<Rezwan> Ekushey, প্রধানমনত্রী বলেছেন 'পর্ণ চিন্তা, মুক্তচিন্তা নয়'। সুতরাং নাস্তিক ব্লগাররা লাইনে আসুন ;)
<Rezwan> pavlushka, আরাম করে খান। পরে টাইপ করবেন।
<pavlushka> hmm.
<Rezwan> pavlushka, আপনি কি লিনাক্স মিন্ট ভক্ত?
<pavlushka> Ubuntu, and Xubuntu, though liked gnome too.
<Kilos-> hi Rezwan 
<Rezwan> hi Kilos- !
<Ekushey> Gochol korte jai... je gorom porse baap re!
<Rezwan> চান করে আসেন
<Ekushey> হু
<Ekushey> পরে কথা হইবেক
<Rezwan> ঠিকাছে
<Rezwan> Kilos-, do you understand Bengali?
<pavlushka> Rezwan: just curious, is your LP id is this https://launchpad.net/~rezwan-mohammad-165?
<Rezwan> pavlushka, that's not me
<pavlushka> then which one? like to know.
<Kilos-> Rezwan no i am from south africa
<Kilos-> just a visitor here
<Kilos-> but you guys chat in whatever language you like
<Kilos-> Ekushey you been quiet lately 
<pavlushka> He went to shower!
<Kilos-> ok i go pump water
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos-: you had your dinner?
<Kilos-> yeah, didnt eat much
<Kilos-> head thumping
<Kilos-> i should start drinking
<pavlushka> oh my
<Rezwan> Kilos-, drinking water? ;)
<Kilos-> no alcohol then i will have a better reason for headaches
<Rezwan> too bad
<Kilos-> i drink lots of rooibos which is a herbal tea
<Rezwan> never heard of this tea before
<Rezwan> here black teas are everywhere
<Kilos-> its from a wild bush that grows in south africa
<Rezwan> or 'read tea'
<Rezwan> red*
<Rezwan> does a 'wild bush' qualify as tea? ;)
<Kilos-> one day when im big ill come try all your teas
<Kilos-> it is a special bush
<Rezwan> ahhh
<Kilos-> https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/beverage/health-benefits-of-red-rooibos-tea.html
<Kilos-> actually gets exported all over the world
<Rezwan> looks healthy
<pavlushka> Rezwan: it could be if its a relative of Camellia sinensis
<Kilos-> Rezwan are you going to stay alive in this channel
<Rezwan> oh kay
<Kilos-> we are trying to grow the channel
<Kilos-> and many others as well
<Rezwan> Kilos-, I can't promise to stay here all the time, but my nick is on a bnc, so it will be here, even if I'm not!
<Kilos-> lol yeah thats good
<Rezwan> this channel was quite active a couple of years ago
<Kilos-> everyone has gone facebook crazy
<Rezwan> indeed
<pavlushka> Hello Ekushey !
<Kilos-> what are those flags for Ekushey 
<Kilos-> hi annasha 
<annasha> Hi
<Rezwan> annasha, are you a Bengali?
<annasha> yes
<annasha> you
<pavlushka> annasha: Welcome to Ubuntu-bd!
<Rezwan> annasha, হ্যাঁ বাঙ্গালী :)
<Kilos> wow all of that means yes?
<Kilos> you guys must be good with pens and pencils
<Rezwan> Kilos, hahaha! that means 'yes Bengali'
<Kilos> haha
<Rezwan> Kilos, you are lucky that English is your first language
<Kilos> yes looks like it
<Kilos> you guys must have big brains
<Rezwan> At least you have one thing common with us! Cricket playing nations ;)
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> Ekushey also loves his cricket
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol @ big brains!
<Kilos> my brain is too small to remember all those squigles
<Ekushey> Only when Bangladesh is playing, Kilos :)
<Ekushey> Otherwise I don't watch any matches :)
<Kilos> :)
<Rezwan> I watch only when Bangladesh may win ;-P
<Kilos> then you better motivate your team
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> they have the talent just need more focus
<Rezwan> and nerve
<Kilos> za also played bad this year
<Rezwan> Bangladesh can choke like South Africa
<Kilos> yeah we have had some weak years
<Kilos> used to be on top
<Kilos> thats sport
 * pavlushka nods
<Kilos> oh Rezwan i also like curry
<Kilos> and spicy food
 * pavlushka laughs
<Rezwan> Kilos, I'm not surprised
<Rezwan> A lot of Indians in South Africa
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i lo ve their food
<Rezwan> not similar to Bangladeshi foods, but close enough
<Kilos> night guys, bed time for me
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-19
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<belkinsa> o/ pavlushka
<Kilos> hi pavlushka belkinsa 
<belkinsa> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> can you go to your 2  channel if you have time belkinsa 
<belkinsa> On it.
<pavlushka> Hello belkinsa \o/
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<pavlushka> good night guys!!
<Rezwan> good night!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-20
<Rezwan> good morning!
<Rezwan> Kilos, welcome back
<Kilos> hi Rezwan ty, i just woke up
<Rezwan> good morning
<Rezwan> annasha, welcome back
<Kilos> morning annasha 
<Rezwan> Kilos, what time is it at your place?
<Kilos> 7.35
<Rezwan> I'm 4 hours ahead of yours
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> hard keeping up with all the timezone differences
<Rezwan> haha..
<Rezwan> Kilos, are you a linux system admin or something?
<Kilos> no im an old retired man
<Rezwan> ahh really?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> lol
<Rezwan> when did you retire?
<Kilos> actually a forced retirement. had a bad head injury in 98 and still busy recovering
<Rezwan> Ohh very sorry to know
<Kilos> spent a year almost as a cabbage
<Kilos> np im used to it now
<Rezwan> How are you now?
<Kilos> not too bad actually, just cant do strenuous stuff or lift heavy things
<Kilos> head hurts 24/7 where the bone grew back together and pinches cut nerve endings
<Kilos> thats how i got started with computers. something to keep me busy
<Rezwan> I understand
<Rezwan> 98! that was some 18 years ago
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> actually end of 98
<Kilos> 26th dec
<Rezwan> wahh! your remember the date
<Rezwan> you*
<Kilos> yes my memory is recovering even now. had no short term memory till about 5 years ago now its slowly coming back
<Rezwan> That injury sounds really bad
<Kilos> head split from above left eye to behind left ear and across to right ear
<Kilos> actually bled to death and was rebooted in icu
<Rezwan> Can't imagine
<Rezwan> How did it happen may I ask?
<Kilos> igts ok now though, just some days head still very bad then i sleep all day
<Kilos> windmill drive shaft snappedand bent over and hit me three times on head
<Kilos> we were driving it with a diesel engine
<Rezwan> I've never seen a windmill in my life for real
<Kilos> i worked onmany, i used to manage beef and mutton farms
<Rezwan> Luckily you survived this accident
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> first year i didnt even know my mother
<Rezwan> You went through a lot of pain for sure
<Kilos> yeah was very bad, lived on morphine for a long time
<Rezwan> Is it still painful?
<Kilos> yes , where the bones grew together again it enclosed the cut nerve endings
<Rezwan> that's good
<Kilos> some days worse than others though. not unbearable most of the time
<Rezwan> it is good to know that the cuts has been recovered
<Rezwan> but the pain
<Rezwan> it is on head, so surely it is huge
<Kilos> you get used to it more or less
<Rezwan> Is there any chance that the pain will be gone permanently?
<Kilos> only if they cut the nerves completely, but then you stand a chance of having half your face going lame
<Kilos> so not wrth trying
<Kilos> worth
<Rezwan> Yeah
<Rezwan> Life is sometime so cruel, will all pain and sufferings
<Kilos> yes
<Ekushey> Hello annasha
<Kilos> hi Ekushey hows things there
<Kilos> ?
<Ekushey> Hey Kilos
<Ekushey> All good
<Rezwan> Good evening
<Kilos> hi Rezwan 
<Rezwan> Kilos, hi :)
<Rezwan> Kilos, finished dinner?
<Kilos> not yet , we eat in about 35 mins time
<Kilos> everyone watches a soapy first
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Rezwan> Kilos, soap opera?
<Kilos> pavlushka you need to put your irc password in you irc client
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> series
<Kilos> pavlushka if you put the password in there where you edit what channels you join then you get cloaked before joining channels
<Kilos> should be 2 places to enter the password
<pavlushka> Kilos: copy that, I am checking one of my ntfs partitions in windows, the windows version of Hexchat doesn't work that well like linux.
<pavlushka> I already set the password but not working.
<Kilos> does hexchat only give one place to enter password
<Kilos> not the server password as well
<pavlushka> there are many options, server specific options, i set that but not working. I think this time it will work, I've set the auto identify command while connecting.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> its not serious but just cloaks your ip earlie
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> Hello belkinsa !!!!
<Kilos> she is afk lad
<pavlushka> after the greeting it shows but before that it shows she is active, its a irc flaw I guess.
<pavlushka> or my lag
<pavlushka> Hello Rezwan !
<pavlushka> Hello Ekushey !
<Kilos> she is active now
<belkinsa> I have autoway on, but I'm leaving soon for work.
<pavlushka> owe
<Kilos> have a good day and look after yourself belkinsa 
<belkinsa> pavlushka: I would suggest that you use irssi.  :)
<belkinsa> pavlushka: https://irssi.org/
<pavlushka> belkinsa: irssi is commandline based I guess, I need to be a pro on irc for that
<belkinsa> Not really.
<Kilos> there is also weechat
<belkinsa> You just need to know how to join, part, msg, and whois.
<belkinsa> The others is when you are a op of a channel.
<pavlushka> like /j #ubuntu-bd ??
<belkinsa> But ChanServ can always help you with that.
<belkinsa> pavlushka: yes.
<Rezwan> Hello pavlushka !
<pavlushka> belkinsa: I'll try, after all, its you said, lol
<pavlushka> Rezwan: Hi, how are you?
<belkinsa> pavlushka: I'm ready to help you when needed (well, when I am here), just shoot me a PM here or an e-mail to belkinsa@ubuntu.com.
<belkinsa> pavlushka: https://github.com/belkinsa/ScriptsNConfigs/tree/master/irssi/scripts these are the ones I use if you want to us them too.
<pavlushka> belkinsa: sure, thanks a lot for being there for me, :) \o/
<belkinsa> Not a problem.  And after tomorrow, the release day, I will try to help you more to get your Membership.
<pavlushka> belkinsa: yea......
<belkinsa> Anyways...time for work.  See ya, y'all.
<Kilos> cheers belkinsa 
<Kilos> be good
<Kilos> :D
<Rezwan> have a good day
<belkinsa> o/
<Rezwan> pavlushka, I'm fine. Yourself?
<pavlushka> good day belkinsa !
<pavlushka> Rezwan: Yeah, me too!
<pavlushka> Good news, its reboot time!
<Kilos> thats a very slow reboot
<Rezwan> lol
<Kilos> that is a very slow pv pavlushka 
<Kilos> pc
<pavlushka> Kilos: I guess you know, :)
<pavlushka> now
<Ekushey> Rezwan: ghuman na? :o
<Rezwan> Ekushey, ঘুমাবো শীঘ্রই
<Ekushey> আমি ঘুম গেলাম দাদা। কালকে কথা হইবেক।
<Ekushey> শুভরাত্রি।
<pavlushka> শুভরাত্রি Ekushey and sleep tight!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-21
<Rezwan> good morning!
<pavlushka> Good morning every one!
<pavlushka> !isitoutyet
<lubotu2`> No, it's not out yet!
<pavlushka> !isitoutyet
<lubotu2`> No, it's not out yet!
<pavlushka> #Ubuntu 16.04 (#Xenial #Xerus) is now available to #download via http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/   #ISO #Torrent #Desktop #Server, :)
<Ekushey> No official mail yet
<Ekushey> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop is not updated yet either
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> hi belkinsa 
<belkinsa> I think the release is released around 1 PM UTC.
<belkinsa> !isitoutyet
<lubotu2`> No, it's not out yet!
<Kilos> http://nhaines.livejournal.com/69901.html
<zaki> any news about 16.04 release!
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> hlw. 
<Kilos> it has been released
<zaki> any official announcment?
<Kilos> http://nhaines.livejournal.com/69901.html
<zaki> it's not official.
<belkinsa> +1
<Kilos> i think it was released at 1pm utc
 * belkinsa meant 5 PM UCT
<belkinsa> UTC*
<zaki> what gmt?
<Kilos> utc and mnt are the same time i think
<Kilos> gmt
<belkinsa> No, UTC.  The Community's times are posted in UTC.  GMT has daylight savings.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so is it released or not yet belkinsa 
<belkinsa> Summer Time & DST
<belkinsa> Some places observe daylight saving time/summer time during the summer, and therefore use IST (Irish Standard Time) or BST (British Summer Time) in the summer.
<zaki> now is 15.21 utc
<belkinsa> Kilos: they have a set time when they do it which I don't recall but I think it's between 1 - 5 PM UTC
<zaki> who is they? 
<belkinsa> The release team.
<zaki> any link to them? 
<pavlushka> Haaa...
<zaki> or irc channel?
<pavlushka> Congrats! guys!
<belkinsa> zaki: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-release
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<pavlushka> belkinsa: \o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: back to my desk, :)
<Kilos> ok
<belkinsa> zaki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam
 * belkinsa is already on 16.04 for a week, was taking a script
<pavlushka> Kilos: I mean here, this is my desk, lol
<belkinsa> testing*
 * pavlushka is already on 16.04 for a month, :), I win.
<Kilos> i give up with timezones
<pavlushka> me too testing!
<Kilos> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/timezone/utc
<Kilos> says utc is a follow on of gmt
<pavlushka> :p
<Kilos> and they ahead of it in summer
<belkinsa> Kilos: fine, you win. :D
<Kilos> these peeps that move countries around
<pavlushka> belkinsa: grr, no I win this time, please, lol
<Kilos> haha this all drives me crazy
<belkinsa> pavlushka: It was over the GMT vs. UTC thing.  Though, zaki was the one who asked.
<Kilos> i will wait for 16.04.1
<zaki> why?
<Kilos> zaki visit here more often, we are trying to grow the channel
<pavlushka> belkinsa: ok, you win, again, :p
<Kilos> then any bugs will be sorted zaki 
<zaki> which version u are using now? 
<pavlushka> Kilos: so July then!, :p
<belkinsa> But you guys also need to suport each other and (maybe) do in person events.
<Kilos> 14.04
<zaki> me too. :)
<Kilos> 14.04 is rock stable now
<Kilos> never have probs
<zaki> but can't wait anymore for 16.4 final release.
<Kilos> also im on kde
<belkinsa> And by doing that, you can get your shinny Memebership: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership.
<belkinsa> Okay, I don't get it.  OMG! Ubuntu says it's out (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-download-new-features?utm_content=buffer3e9e7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer) but it points to the cd image site.  SO is it out or what?
<zaki> no it's not out yet.
<belkinsa> But you can download/torrent it though.
 * belkinsa is torrenting it.
<zaki> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/  what about it?
<belkinsa> It's the offical one.
<pavlushka> belkinsa: they were talking about it in the #ubuntu-release-party too>
<zaki> there is an iso from 20 appril.
<pavlushka> about is it out or what.
 * belkinsa is confused
<pavlushka> zaki, look closely the 20 April things are beta2
<pavlushka> belkinsa: about what?
<belkinsa> brb- need to eat and get ready for work
<zaki> yap.
<Kilos> enjoy belkinsa and have a good day at work
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<pavlushka> belkinsa: have a nice day!, :)
<zaki> (y)
<pavlushka> zaki: you are right, some final iso's are uploaded on 20 April, :o
<zaki> but why they are not giving us an official announcement. 
<pavlushka> zaki: guess what, I dont know either, ^ Kilos!
<zaki> no one knows.. :D
<Kilos> they seem to be busy working on something else
<zaki> omg ubuntu posted that.. its released. :D
<Kilos> maybe to announce on their channel
<zaki> they give some torrent link. 
<pavlushka> !isitout
<lubotu2`> No, it's not out yet!
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: you are yousing a browser integration of irc!!!!!! you can use a standalone client I think.
<pavlushka> *using
<Kilos> some peeps like chatzilla
<Kilos> smile loves it 
<pavlushka> hmm]
<zaki> hmm using chatzilla. :(
<zaki> which client will be good?
<Kilos> you on unity?
<Kilos> hexchat or xchat
<zaki> hmm. 
<Kilos> on kde i use konversation
<zaki> i think x chat is good.. 
<Kilos> i used it till i switched to kde
<zaki> they twitted  "We'll be live soon with the 16.04 LTS....stay tuned!" more than 3 hours ago.
<pavlushka> zaki: then I must say Hexchat is better, :)
<zaki> really? 
<Kilos> very similar
<pavlushka> I tried both, and found Hexchat a little better, :)
<Kilos> they stopped support for xchat about a year ago, i dont know if they started again
<belkinsa> xchat isn't the repos of 16.04 though
<pavlushka> though they are very similar
<belkinsa> They are, but...
<pavlushka> belkinsa: ready?
<belkinsa> irssi is better.
<belkinsa> hmm?
<pavlushka> for the office!!, :)
<Kilos> irssi is for clever people belkinsa 
<Kilos> i battled with it some years ago
<pavlushka> belkinsa: and yes, agreed to Kilos , clever people like you, :p
<zaki> i used x chat before.
<zaki> bye.. time to go. 
<Kilos> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/000207.html
<zaki> yes.. !!! thank you so much.. 
<zaki> ubuntu.com updated there page too.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/04/21/the-squirrel-has-landed/
<Ekushey> Hmmm
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-22
<pavlushka> Good Morning!
<Rezwan> Welcome back Kilos 
<Kilos> ty we had a long power cut
<Kilos> and my lappy battery last 2 mins
<Rezwan> Really? I thought we Bangladeshis are one of very few nations who experiences power cut
<Kilos> no we have them often
<Kilos> bad maintenance
<Rezwan> I hope you are not in Kalahari ;)
<Rezwan> *kidding*
<Kilos> no lol
<Kilos> im just outside Pretoria
<Kilos> Tswane in the modern language
 * Rezwan googles
<Rezwan> Don't find any wiki article on it
<Rezwan> Bout found a site
<Kilos> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretoria
<Kilos> i think that is it
<Rezwan> I was searching on the language
<Kilos> now 3g connection keeps dropping
<Rezwan> is it a broadband?
<Kilos> i spose so
<pavlushka> Kilos:  ??
<Kilos> power cuts affect the nearest tower as well
<Kilos> my connection pavlushka 
<Kilos> Rezwan asked is it broadband
<pavlushka> copy that
<pavlushka> Hello Rezwan !
<Rezwan> Hi!
<pavlushka> Rezwan: how are you?
<Rezwan> I'm fine. Yourself?
<pavlushka> yeah, me too!
<Kilos> hi zaki wb
<zaki> hlw.. thnx :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka annasha belkinsa Tanvir and all others
<pavlushka> Kilos: you wanna give away some cookies, right?
<zaki> did u use ubuntu 14.4 in duel boot mood? 
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> what?
<pavlushka> zaki, many of us did that, but the question is how did you setup the dual boot?
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<pavlushka> there's many different ways
<pavlushka> yes QA is back!!, \o/
<pavlushka> QA isitout
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<pavlushka> QA !isitout
<QA> pavlushka: What?
<pavlushka> !isitout QA
<pavlushka> forget it.
<Kilos> QA hasnt been setup to monitor ubuntu happenings
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
<pavlushka> Kilos: copy that.
<zaki> i have only one os in my system. and that one is ubuntu 14.4
<Kilos> cool zaki me too
<zaki> :)
<zaki> is it possible setting up kali/backtrack alongside ubuntu? 
<Kilos> are you guys having a release party
<Kilos> use QA to google for you
<Kilos> QA google how to setup kali/backtrack in ubuntu
<QA> Kilos: "How to install Kali Linux tools on Ubuntu with this easy script ..." http://www.techrepublic.com/article/pro-tip-install-kali-linux-tools-on-ubuntu-with-this-easy-script/ :: "How to Auto Install All Kali Linux Tools Using "Katoolin" on Debian ..." http://www.tecmint.com/install-kali-linux-tools-using-katoolin-on-ubuntu-debian/ :: "how to install kali tools
<QA> on ubuntu 14.04 (100% works) - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyjcoJIrTAA …
<pavlushka> zaki: not only another, you can install as many partitions you can make with enough space, :)
<zaki> oky.. 
<zaki> i'm planning ..
<pavlushka> zaki: I meant as many linux os on the partition you can create
<pavlushka> I am running three for space limitations
<zaki> kali 2.0 is awesome. great gui.
<pavlushka> zaki, are an security expert or hacker? interested in kali?
<pavlushka> *are you, oof the typos!!!
<zaki> nothing.. just inerested in kali. :D
<zaki> interested*
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<pavlushka> zaki, wanna have some coffee?
<zaki> not bad
<pavlushka> type "QA coffee please"
<pavlushka> Kilos: join us!
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Righto
<zaki> kilos
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: type "QA coffee please"
<pavlushka> zaki only if you want some
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> QA coffee please
<QA> zaki: Sure
<pavlushka> zaki: Hey, are you enjoying being here, enjoying irc?
<zaki> yap.. :)
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka, Kilos and zaki!
<pavlushka> I am addicted to it (courtesy to Kilos)
<Kilos> zaki when you type someones nickname type firt 2 or three letters and hit tab
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> that will complete the nick with correct caps etc
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<zaki_> kilos tell me again..
<Kilos> ok
<NaSb> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> type first 2 or three characters and hit the tab key
<pavlushka> NaSb: you look familiar!
<zaki_> Kilos: ok got it.. :)
<zaki_> thank you..
<Kilos> saves a hassle when you get peeps with funny nicknames
<zaki_> ha ha..
<Kilos> glad i could help
<pavlushka> zaki, is it you, NaSb ?
<zaki_> dinner time.. need a break.
<NaSb> pavlushka: I am Nazir Ahmed Sabbir
<pavlushka> And zaki's full name?
<pavlushka> Hello NaSb !
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> it is Zaki Chowdhury
<pavlushka> I am S. M. Pavel Sayekat
<Kilos> enjoy dinner
<NaSb> pavlushka: Are you type in Bangla/বাংলা?
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> Nice to meet you guys!
<zaki> পারিতো।
<pavlushka> Its good in English, we got visitors.
<pavlushka> আমিও
<zaki> ok. 
<zaki> now ta ta.. 
<pavlushka> anyways, who's up for dinner?
<pavlushka> ta ta ta
<Kilos> use banga man
<NaSb> আমাকে এখন যেতে হবে খেতে?
<Kilos> its your channel
<NaSb> আমি খেয়েই আসছি :D
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont worry, we will eventually! lol
<pavlushka> NaSb:বাহ বাহ
<pavlushka> Kilos: in Bengali, there's a little problem on typing nicks.
<pavlushka> Kilos: though we will blend it, :p
<pavlushka> NaSb: একেবারে কোমড় রেঁধে এসেছেন তাহলে, :পি
<pavlushka> Kilos: lubotu2 told me in pm that it does not know about isitout QA, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> NaSb: please give your intro, just for Kilos 
<Kilos> bot
<Kilos> my name is miles sharpe
<Kilos> and i am in south africa
<pavlushka> Kilos: thank you, but I was actually asking NaSb , :)
<Kilos> i know but its only fair that it comes from both sides
<pavlushka> true, agreed 
<pavlushka> NaSb: my LP is https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat, from Panchagarh, the furthermost part of North Bangladesh.
<pavlushka> bbl
<NaSb> pavlushka: My LP-https://launchpad.net/~na-sabbir
<NaSb> বর্তমানে আমি সাভারের আশুলিয়ায় আছি :)
<zaki> i'm back
<zaki> anyone else here!
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> just busy atm
<Kilos> atm=at the moment
<zaki> oh.. 
<Kilos> dinner soon for me too
<Kilos> will feel better with a full tummy
<zaki> oky.. :D
<zaki> http://forum.linuxdesh.net/    anyone member off this forum? 
<NaSb> Yes
<zaki> since when?
<NaSb> ২০১৪
<NaSb> আমার পূর্বের প্রফাইলটি কোনো কারণে হারিয়ে গিয়েছে :(
<NaSb> নতুনটি খোলা হয়েছে, 5-02-15
<zaki> oh.. 
<zaki> পোস্ট দিছেন কনো?
<zaki> কোনো*
<NaSb> নাহ -_-
<NaSb> আপনি কি লেখালেখি করেন ?
<zaki> আর এ নাহ, ২০১৩ তে গ্রাব  ট্রাবলশুটিং নিএ একটা পোস্ট ছিল। 
<zaki> পরের বছর গুলা অন্ধকার। :/
<pavlushka> grub problem, ask me, !!! 
<zaki> not at this time.
<zaki> http://forum.linuxdesh.net/    anyone member off this forum? 
<zaki> without nasb.
<pavlushka> nop, not me
<zaki> why/
<zaki> ?
<pavlushka> wasn't informed, and now its under maintenance.
<zaki> ফোরাম পরীক্ষাধীন রয়েছে। নিবন্ধন প্রক্রিয়া এখন কাজ করছে. :D
<pavlushka> না টা বাদ পড়ে গিয়েছে, lol
<zaki> don't know what's happening.
<zaki> আমার তো মনে হয় সত্যি এ নিবন্ধন প্রক্রিয়া কাজ করছে। চেষ্টা করছেন?
<pavlushka> done, :)
<zaki> এখন?
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> গুড। :)
<pavlushka> zaki: so who's behind it, http://forum.linuxdesh.net/?
<zaki> বর্তমানে আমাদের 1,866 জন নিবন্ধিত সদস্য আছেন।
<zaki> অনুগ্রহ করে, আমাদের সবচেয়ে নবীন সদস্য, পাভেলসৈকত কে স্বাগত জানান। :D :D
<Kilos> the only thing i understand there is the penguin
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> ha.. :D
<pavlushka> told ya Kilos , he he, :p
<Kilos> if i was younger id would try learn the language
<pavlushka> use google translate, atleast you might have some vague idea,
<Kilos> too much work
<Kilos> as long as i see the channel grow and you guys chatting in a friendly way im happy
<pavlushka> me too, :)
<Kilos> hopefully you can apply for membership in a group
<zaki> pavlushka: don't know who's behind this.
<Kilos> just all help each other to get things sorted and support each other
<pavlushka> zaki: NaSb looks like you guys are joined #ubuntu as well.
<zaki> ১৩ তে যখন প্রথম উবুন্টু সেটআপ দেই, এর পর বিভিন্ন সমস্যা নিএ গুগল করতে গিএ খুজে পাইসিলাম। and member from back than. :D
<NaSb> hmm..
<pavlushka> you can get instant expert help there at #ubuntu
<zaki> yes allready joined in #ubuntu
<pavlushka> and here too
<NaSb> একসময় অনেক গুলো চ্যানেল ফলো করতাম ; এখন সেই সময় চলে গিয়েছে :(
<pavlushka> NaSb: এখনও পারবেন|
<NaSb> এখন তো আগের মতো তেমন সময় নেই -_-
<NaSb> তবে আপনাদের টানে এখন হয়তো রেগুলার এখানে আসা-যাওয়া হবে :D
<pavlushka> NaSb: :D
<pavlushka> I'll be more than happy, :)
<NaSb> চ্যানেলে শুধু জয়েন করলেই তো আর হলোনা , কথা বলার মানুষ তো পেতে হবে :p
<NaSb> pavlushka: ভূল বললাম ?
<pavlushka> সেটার জন্য #ubuntu-bd :)
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> pavlushka put you nick here in your language for me to see please
<pavlushka> also there's a channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry?
<Kilos> here is mine কিলো
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> wow
<Kilos> is that right
<pavlushka> পাভলুশকা
<zaki> pavlushka: :D
<NaSb> Zaki = যাকি/জাকি
<Kilos> oh my nickserv wont accept my nick in bangladesh
<Kilos> wb zaki 
 * pavlushka laughs
<zaki> thnx Kilos 
<Kilos> [19:42] [Nick] Erroneous Nickname
<pavlushka> Kilos: NickServ command doesn't support complex script I guess.
<zaki> Erroneous :/
<NaSb> Kilos, In bangladesh, we called you কেজি :D :p :p
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> He converted himself from Metric to SI, :p
<zaki> b t w kilos whare are u from?
<pavlushka> Miles to Kilos, :p
<NaSb> Kilos to KG
<pavlushka> NaSb: you added the Grams, :p
<NaSb> For measurement 
<pavlushka> zaki: NaSb , both added to my friend list, :)
<NaSb> where?
<pavlushka> here
<pavlushka> Kilos: had your dinner?
<NaSb> pavlushka: which client are you using?
<pavlushka> Hexchat, :p
<Kilos> zaki im from south africa
<zaki> oh.. good.
<pavlushka> zaki, you have friends using Ubuntu?
<zaki> nope.. 
<zaki> trying to convince one...
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> no problem, I have, :p
<zaki> can't install x chat from software center. :(
<pavlushka> zaki , you can have better, :p
<pavlushka> hexchat, :p
<NaSb> Pavlushka: HexChat and Xchat; what is the difference?
<pavlushka> not much,
<Kilos> slight diffs
<Kilos> i think xchat was easier to setup
<pavlushka> but from experience from both, I prefer Hexchat.
<Kilos> but once running they are the same
<Kilos> i like konversation because you can even see emoticons not just the code
<pavlushka> and there's a support channel for hexchat at #hexchat
<pavlushka> The kde thing, shiny.
<pavlushka> Its midnight, see you guys!
<Kilos> QA google how to join ubuntu bugsquad
<QA> Kilos: "BugSquad - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BugSquad :: "Ubuntu BugSquad in Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad :: "BugSquad/Mentors - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors :: "BugSquad/KnowledgeBase - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase :: "Ubuntu-bugsquad Info Page - Ubuntu Mailing Lists"
<QA> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad :: "BugSquad/AdoptPackage - Ubuntu Wiki" …
<Kilos> NaSb ^^
<NaSb> Thanks Kilos && QA
<Kilos> QA is our bot
<Kilos> you welcome
<Kilos> the bugsquad will be happy with any help i think
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-23
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<zaki> hi..
<pavlushka> Hi zaki!
<zaki> how r u..?
<pavlushka> ok, you?
<zaki> just setting up 16.04
<pavlushka> cool
<pavlushka> how?
<zaki> how?
<pavlushka> I mean which way?
<pavlushka> Ok, got it,
<zaki> single boot. 
<zaki> what? 
<pavlushka> you are customising your system accortding to your preference, right?
<pavlushka> or you are just installing it?
<zaki> fresh re install.
<pavlushka> Good morning Kilos !
<Kilos> morning pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> zaki: why reinstall, 1st install didn't go right?
<zaki> hd some problm.. nothing serious.
<pavlushka> So you got multiple machines, good!
<zaki> yap.. at office.. :D
<pavlushka> :D
<zaki> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<pavlushka> Kilos: you might find yourself in the given link, someday, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: I know you've seen some of your known ones there, :p
<zaki> hmm..
<zaki> :D 
<Kilos> i always folow what they say for stuff that suits me
<Kilos> no clean install has everything that suits everyone
<zaki> learned a new thing..
<zaki> . Enable ‘Minimise on Click’
<zaki> Click on an app launcher icon to open an app. Click on the same icon again to minimise the app.
<Kilos> i use 9 workspaces so dont need to minimise much
<Kilos> oh kde does that as well
<pavlushka> :o
<pavlushka> Kilos: you win, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> once you get used to kde everything else is painful
<zaki> 9 workspaces? hah?
<zaki> never used kde.. :(
<pavlushka> zaki: you may test Kubuntu for that
<zaki> thinking.. 
<Kilos> it works well for me, one is thunderbird, one for irc client, one for pidgin and telegram, one for main terminal, 2 for browsers, and some spare for other things
<zaki> good.
<Kilos> so when you get a notification from somewhere you jut click that workspace and you are there
 * pavlushka wondering what thing Kilos can spare, 
<zaki> sounds cool!!
<Kilos> i play freecell and mahjongg
<Kilos> unity could also have more workspaces
<pavlushka> Kilos: really, after all this!
<Kilos> i use 3 different browser
<pavlushka> Anyone can choose how many workspaces one needs, just have to set the number.
<Kilos> opera-dev, opera stable and midori
<Kilos> yes 
<Kilos> i used to use 10 on unity
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos>  but had to use unity-tweak i think
<pavlushka> Kilos: thank goodness, down one!
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> problem with bangla font in new 16.04
<pavlushka> I use the Firefox with account so that I can have my settings and bookmarks anywhere!
<pavlushka> zaki: set Likhan
<pavlushka> zaki: what layout you use?
<zaki> did u contributed in mozilla foundation?
<pavlushka> zaki, nop
<pavlushka> zaki, you?
<zaki> sometime. localization or support forum
<zaki> now on english (us)
<pavlushka> cool
<pavlushka> zaki, heard about cwm android recovery?
<zaki> yap.. why?
<zaki> flashed once.. 
<pavlushka> I need one for mtk6572, 
<pavlushka> device
<zaki> what are u doing?
<pavlushka> flashing android
<zaki> try xdm?
<pavlushka> zaki, rooted, flashed my one several times with custom but this model in my hand is hell of a problem, already amlwared, unusable, :(
<pavlushka> *malwared
<pavlushka> *malwired, lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: I think its malware, when I got confused, its keeps going on!
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos>  malware
<Kilos> how does that get in to droid devices
<Kilos> apart from google already knowing everything about your device
<pavlushka> The user knows and I know the user, that is why I can confirm you, its very much possible, :p
<Kilos> then tghey are poorly made things. they are linux as well so shouldnt allow malware a virii in
<Kilos> before flashing always try the factory reset
<Kilos> i dont touch those things but my sister has one
<pavlushka> yeah, mine too
<Kilos> they come out with built in spyware same as windows 10
<pavlushka> Kilos: you said "Windows 10" once for today, I think you have reached your quota, lol
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> wb zaki!
<zaki> thnx.
<pavlushka> zaki: So you do help Mozilla sometime!
<zaki> hmm.. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: so you know MAK vy?
<zaki> yap.. obviously.. added in facebook. :D
<zaki> mak vai, aniruddah vai.
<pavlushka> zaki: can you help me getting approved in this team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bn?
<zaki> u are in Pending approval list.
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> me also.. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: lol, so what's the point for you knowing MAK vai, :p
<zaki> nothing.. 
<pavlushka> zaki: I was kidding, anyways.
<pavlushka> zaki: but at least, try for yourself getting approved, :p
<zaki> hah.. :D 
<zaki> b t w what are u doing? 
<pavlushka> nothing, try to flash the android just while chatting.
<pavlushka> and we own some little family business, thats it
<zaki> ok.. (y) good.
<pavlushka> reboot time!
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<Kilos> pavlushka sleeping it seems
<pavlushka> nop
<NaSb> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Hello NaSb !
<pavlushka> So NaSb , how was the day?
<NaSb> Busy with varsity exam with 'প্যারা'
<pavlushka-> Kilos, i m in dark, whowaa
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> no power
<pavlushka-> Yep
<NaSb> Electricity problem
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka-> missing zaki
<pavlushka-> NaSb, আজকেও নিশ্চই খেয়ে এসেছেন? :p
<NaSb> হ্যাঁ তবে এখন ঘুমাতে যাবো :)
<Kilos> im falling asleep here but need to help someone before crashing
<Kilos> be good guys
<pavlushka-> sure
<pavlushka-> good night every one!
<Kilos> night pavlushka- 
<NaSb> Good Night Kilos :)
<Kilos> night guys
<Kilos> keep well
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-24
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka i go eat
<pavlushka> Kilos: Great ! you have accomplished a deal! :p
<pavlushka> because its a big task to me
<pavlushka> eating
<Kilos> what deal pavlushka ?
<Kilos> hi abhra Tanvir 
<pavlushka> Hellow abhra !
<pavlushka> Kilos: The eating!
<abhra> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and nearly time for old man nap
<Kilos> just need to check on za who needs help then i sleep
<pavlushka> abhra: So how are you?
<pavlushka> abhra: How's is your research?
<pavlushka> going?
<abhra> চলছে মোটামুটি
<pavlushka> তাহলে আপনি ঝাড়থন্ড হতে?
<pavlushka> abhra: আপনি xubuntu ও ব্যাবহার করেন?
<abhra> হু করি
<pavlushka> এখন কোন system এ আছেন বলা যাবে, just curious!
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> abhra: You noticed we got an assistant bot here from Kilos ! it does google for you and some other stuff
<abhra> i did not notice it earlier! 
<pavlushka> abhra: আপনি চেষ্টা করে দেখতে পারেন, আপনি QA query type করলে বুঝতে পাবেনং, :)
<pavlushka> *পাবেন
<abhra> QA indian standard time
<QA> abhra: *blink*
<abhra> QA time
<QA> abhra: What?
<pavlushka> QA time please
<QA> pavlushka: What?
<pavlushka> QA help time
<QA> pavlushka: Please be more specific. I don't know if you mean poll or timezone
<pavlushka> QA Indian timezone
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> QA timezone
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<Kilos> QA time in bangladesh
<QA> Kilos: It is 2016-04-24 18:32:45 BDT
<pavlushka> QA define timezone
<QA> pavlushka: I don't know about timezone. Maybe you meant time zone?
<Kilos> QA time in india
<QA> Kilos: It is 2016-04-24 18:03:08 IST
<pavlushka> QA time in India
<QA> pavlushka: It is 2016-04-24 18:03:13 IST
<abhra> QA time in pakistan
<QA> abhra: It is 2016-04-24 17:33:30 PKT
<abhra> QA time in india
<QA> abhra: It is 2016-04-24 18:03:36 IST
<abhra> QA time in bangladesh
<QA> abhra: It is 2016-04-24 18:33:42 BDT
<abhra> QA time in china
<QA> abhra: China has multiple timezones: Asia/Shanghai and Asia/Urumqi
<pavlushka> QA pspp
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<abhra> QA time in Asia/Urumqi
<QA> abhra: It is 2016-04-24 18:34:03 XJT
<pavlushka> QA define pspp
<QA> pavlushka: PSPP  <statistics> A {GNU} version of {SPSS}.  [URL?  Features?]  (2010-03-21)
<pavlushka> QA find China
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> QA google abhra
<QA> pavlushka: "abhra - Cloud Realized" http://www.abhrainc.com/ :: "Contact - abhra - Cloud Realized" http://www.abhrainc.com/contact.html :: "abhra Inc | LinkedIn" https://www.linkedin.com/company/abhra-inc :: "My Home Abhra – Luxury 3 BHK | 4 BHK Apartments in Hyderabad ..." http://www.myhomeconstructions.com/my-home-abhra.html :: "Working at abhra | Glassdoor"
<QA> https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-abhra-EI_IE157341.11,16.htm :: "Abhra In…
<abhra> QA google pavlushka 
<QA> abhra: "Pavel Poloskov - Dribbble" https://dribbble.com/pavlushka :: "Pavlushka (@pavluszka) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/pavluszka :: "63 Premium Business Card Templates - Creative Market" https://creativemarket.com/pavlushka/311761-63-Premium-Business-Card-Templates :: "Pavla Pavlushka Fejklová | Facebook" https://www.facebook.com/pavla.p.fejklova ::
<QA> "dalebotbeats - jizn' - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6DerQgcacA :: "dalebotbeats…
<abhra> QA google ubuntu begali pavlushka
<QA> abhra: "Ubuntu-Bengali-translation in Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bengali-translation :: "Installing ibus-avro on Ubuntu 14.04" http://linux.omicronlab.com/ubuntu_14.04.html :: "Ubuntu – Details of package ttf-bengali-fonts in precise" http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/x11/ttf-bengali-fonts :: "All About Ubuntu/Linux, Get Started in 18 Minutes
<QA> Bengali Video ..." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_UDzhQfcSQ :: "how to write bengali in…
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> hi kilos!
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> what are u doing?
<Kilos> helping a friend
<zaki> how?
<Kilos> with ubuntu stuff
<zaki> good.. 
<Kilos> he just built up a pc for an old lady in a retirement village
<belkinsa> o/ all
<zaki> than?
<zaki> i have problem with understanding ubuntu user group & permission.
<pavlushka> QA tell Kilos to take rest
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<pavlushka> bug 1568604
<lubotu2> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-17
<pavlushka> Good day every one :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-20
<tareq> hello all
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-21
<RemonShai> hi all....
<RemonShai> I´m moved on manjaro linux (gnome) :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell Tuhin to check https://twitter.com/BDeshbot
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when Tuhin is around.
<u-la-la> [ BDbot (@BDeshbot) | Twitter ] - https://twitter.com
#ubuntu-bd 2018-04-18
<giveroom> পাভেল ভাই কই
#ubuntu-bd 2018-04-22
<royx117> pavel bhai where r u ?? i am looking for u ?
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-14
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> শুভ নববর্ষ 
<pavlushka> zaki: শুভনববর্ষ!
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-15
<zaki> pavlushka, ffmpeg -find_stream_info -i test.mkv -map 0 -codec copy -codec:s mov_text test.mp4
<zaki> a need to do a automation with this. which will find all the mkv in directory and convert to mp4 and remove the original or merge 
<zaki> remonshai, any idea? 
<pavlushka> zaki: use && find -exec delete kind of
<remonshai> sorry.. 
<pavlushka> zaki: && find . -name "name" -type f -exec rm -r "{}" \;
<pavlushka> zaki: && find . -name "*.mkv" -type f -exec rm -r "{}" \;
<remonshai> Why do you need this?
<remonshai> I means converting.
<zaki> pavlushka, yes
<zaki> cause mkv is not supported on many platform 
<zaki> I can't play mkv on browser 
<zaki> any browser on unix
<zaki> IOS 
<zaki> sometime it works on windows chrome browser 
<zaki> depends on the codec 
<zaki> I tried changing mime on the Nginx
<pavlushka> i know
<remonshai> oh ;/
<zaki> so I have two option use a real time transcoder
<zaki> or php-ffmpeg module with my php script 
<zaki> emby use transcoder and keep the transcoded file in a temporary directory so it works on all device 
<zaki> gives output based on client device 
<zaki> bt I have another PHP script for movie server, which says it support mkv but it is not 
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> so I'm facing issue like if there is 40000 file 60% of its mkv or avi 
<zaki>  ffmpeg -find_stream_info -i test.mkv -map 0 -codec copy -codec:s mov_text test.mp4 its works without losing any quality 
<zaki> pavlushka, for f in *.mkv; do ffmpeg -i "$f" -c:v libx264 -preset medium -c:a aac -c:s mov_text "${f%.mkv}.mp4"; done
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, I don't know bash scripting
<zaki> pavlushka, H.264 AAC is the best format and preset medium is for the quality , it takes time to convert with medium preset , you can set it to slower or faster 
<zaki> faster will convert the file faster but quality will be worse 
<zaki> slower preset will take much time but quality good 
<zaki> now I put this script on folders and run sh 
<pavlushka> cool
<zaki> oh I need to remove the original after 
<pavlushka> zaki:  find . -name "*.mkv" -type f -exec rm -r "{}" \;
<zaki> && rm *.mkv after the bash script ?
<pavlushka> will do
<pavlushka> that was for subdirectories included
<zaki> will run this per directory 
<pavlushka> that appears
<zaki> pavlushka, got another 
<zaki> rm -f -- "$f" below previous script ,
<zaki> it delete file after conversion done. 
<zaki> I mean if you have to mkv in the folder it convert 1st one then delete the 1st one source then start the 2nd one 
<zaki> ah
<zaki> great 
<zaki> just tested 
<zaki> so my whole script is
<zaki> #!/bin/bash
<zaki> for f in *.mkv; 
<zaki> do ffmpeg -i "$f" -c:v libx264 -preset medium -c:a aac -c:s mov_text "${f%.mkv}.mp4"; 
<zaki> rm -f -- "$f"
<zaki> done
<zaki> pavlushka, ^
<zaki> if you have two mkv*
<zaki> @pavlushka,  I think I can speed up the process by detecting the codec using ffmpeg before converting and inside mkv container if it found that the codec is already H.264 & AAC it will just copy the codec instead of encoding again and convert to mp4 and if it found other codec inside mkv it will encode to H264 AAC
<pavlushka> zaki: wow
<zaki> don't know how to search this on google :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: you can filter that with mediatype
<zaki> where ?
<pavlushka> zaki: https://askubuntu.com/questions/781408/how-can-i-find-media-files-not-encoded-with-a-specific-codec
<u-la-la> [ video - How can I find media files not encoded with a specific codec? - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/skvz82j )
<pavlushka> zaki: sorry mediainfo
<zaki> pavlushka, https://superuser.com/questions/1180108/conditionally-encode-or-copy-audio-stream-using-ffmpeg
<u-la-la> [ linux - Conditionally encode or copy audio stream using FFMpeg - Super User ] - superuser.com ( https://tinyurl.com/t8k8kav )
<zaki> this is better I think 
<pavlushka> me too
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-16
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप! Землятрус! ငလျင်! Earthquake! 5.8 Mb tremor, registered by alomax, occurred 6 minutes ago (11:45:27 UTC), during twilight, Hakha Township, Hakha District, Chin, Myanmar (22.65, 93.89), ↓19 km likely felt 240 km away (in ကလေး…) by 400000 people (alomax.free.fr)  
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-17
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm on windows 
<zaki> using hexchat 
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, you have some notice on your server
<zaki> pavlushka, windows app store ask for 700 BDT for hexchat
<zaki> but the windows 7 64 version download is free
<pavlushka> zaki: that should do
<zaki> yea, work fine for me 
<zaki> I was using xchat before that's why 
<pavlushka> zaki: oh I compiled xchat on arch few days ago
<pavlushka> just to see
<pavlushka> old, so had to tweak a few to make it compilable
<zaki> oh it has python and perl integration 
<pavlushka> zaki: which one?
<zaki> hexchat on windows 
<pavlushka> zaki: you didn't noticed that because on Ubuntu and on other GNU/Linux those comes preloaded or installs as dependency during install as of perl in case
<zaki> yea
<zaki> ta ta everyone
<pavlushka> zaki: Ubuntu still packages xchat!
<pavlushka> zaki: night 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-18
<pavlushka> remonshai: o/
<remonshai> pavlushka: কেমন আছেন?
<pavlushka> remonshai: ভাল, আপনি?
<remonshai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ ভাল আছি। 
<remonshai> লক-ডাউনের সময় পার হচ্ছে কিভাবে?
<pavlushka> remonshai: সকালে উঠে ঘুমাই
<remonshai> হাহাহাহা... কয়টা অব্দি চলে সেই ঘুম?
<pavlushka> remonshai: ২টা
<remonshai> বলেন কি!! শরীর ব্যথা কিংবা অস্বস্থি ভাব হয় না??
<pavlushka> remonshai: প্রথম প্রথম হইত, তারপরে অভ্যাস হয়ে গেছে
<remonshai> এছাড়া আর কি করা হয়?
<pavlushka> remonshai: তারপরে গোসল করি, খাই আবার ঘুমাই
<remonshai> বউদি কিছু কয় না?
<pavlushka> remonshai: থাকলে হয়তো বলতো
<remonshai> এটাও কিন্তু অবিশ্বাস্য ;)
